# Protein247 looking for a female athlete to sponsor!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hi ALL COMPETITION TIME, We are looking for a female bodybuilder/athlete to sponsor with a FREE years supply of supplements*.. To Enter this competition please inbox us pics and info, your daily diets and training routines. We will pick a winner in 2 weeks time.

GOOD LUCK

*Terms and conditions apply.

email [email protected]

Saw this on another forum - stole it from the Protein247 Facebook page  A great opportunity if you need a sponsor!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Wig time!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bump for the evening ladies!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

This is an awesome opportunity. Good shout Queenie


----------

